# What time zone is the IRS in... seriously?



## The Bass Bagwhan (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey everyone, it seems the only way now for Non-US Amazon authors to avoid the 30% withholding tax is to actually call the IRS and request an EIN - the online application has recently changed (unless someone can tell me differently).
A helpful blog has given me this number +1 267 7941 1099
Can anyone tell me what time-zone this number will be in, so I can call during office hours?
Thanks!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

I would assume EST (EDT this time of year). At the very least, calling around 1pm in EST will ensure you hit a viable time for nearly all US time zones.


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

And that area code is Pennsylvania, so EDT/EST should work.

This gives you the information on the questions they will ask, in case you need that: http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/How-to-Apply-for-an-EIN


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Andie, looks like it's exactly 12 hours ahead (or behind). I'll give it a go tonight!


----------



## Andie (Jan 24, 2014)

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## penrefe (Nov 30, 2011)

You can also fax the application. I did try calling initially, but when it said I was in for a 45 minute wait to an international number, I thought I'd better not.

Here's the guide I followed, from Amazon: https://kdp.amazon.com/help?topicId=A1XRYAFIRE0DFT

Took around 6 days, and I used a 30-day trial version of MyFax to receive the returned form to a fax number.

Just another option to consider, if the phone call seems like it might take a while.


----------



## The Bass Bagwhan (Mar 9, 2014)

Wow, I rang the IRS this morning, (essentially 8.30pm for the US) and was put through immediately, then the whole process was done in five minutes! It's very easy, but I recommend that anyone doing this should download or at least have open the Form SS4 PDF EIN application, simply because it's clearer what questions the (very polite) operator is asking. By the way, Amazon's guide is slightly wrong - as an author you're a sole proprietor (without a Social Security Number or SSN) and question 16 needs replying with "Other" and specify "E-books". I wish Oz's ATO was so fast and simple!


----------



## Sam Winterwood (Jun 25, 2013)

Graeme Hague said:


> Wow, I rang the IRS this morning, (essentially 8.30pm for the US) and was put through immediately, then the whole process was done in five minutes! It's very easy, but I recommend that anyone doing this should download or at least have open the Form SS4 PDF EIN application, simply because it's clearer what questions the (very polite) operator is asking. By the way, Amazon's guide is slightly wrong - as an author you're a sole proprietor (without a Social Security Number or SSN) and question 16 needs replying with "Other" and specify "E-books". I wish Oz's ATO was so fast and simple!


I'm still procrastinating badly on getting my tax bit done. Doesn't help I don't have a land line and really don't want to make international calls on my mobile (thats a cell phone for people in other parts of the world)


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

They are in the twilight zone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

YordanZh said:


> Hay, I have a quick question - I can't seem to connect with this phone number (+1 267 7941 1099) from Bulgaria. I tried dialing it directly, I tried dialing it with 00 in front of it (The exit code from Bulgaria) - it doesn't connect me, it says I've dialed the wrong area code. Does anyone know what I'm doing wrong? Thanks!


My feeling is you have the number wrong . . . . I note it's the same in the OP.



Graeme Hague said:


> Hey everyone, it seems the only way now for Non-US Amazon authors to avoid the 30% withholding tax is to actually call the IRS and request an EIN - the online application has recently changed (unless someone can tell me differently).
> A helpful blog has given me this number +1 267 7941 1099
> Can anyone tell me what time-zone this number will be in, so I can call during office hours?
> Thanks!


In the US, the country code is '1' (which isn't needed if you're IN the country); then there's generally a three digit 'area code' -- in this case "267". The phone number is then 7 digits. The problem I'm seeing is that there are 8 digits given in that number.

Yep: quick google got me this page: http://www.irs.gov/Businesses/Small-Businesses-&-Self-Employed/How-to-Apply-for-an-EIN

It says there that the number is 267-941-1099 . . . so the number in the OP is wrong. It also says they answer the phone between 6 a.m. and 11 p.m. Eastern Time.

<edited for clarity since the post I was responding to was subsequently deleted>


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Ah heck! I wanted The Twilight Zone. Too slow...


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

May I ask a stupid question please:
What kind of "entity" are you applying as?


----------



## Scatterdown (May 3, 2015)

Graeme Hague said:


> Hey everyone, it seems the only way now for Non-US Amazon authors to avoid the 30% withholding tax is to actually call the IRS and request an EIN - the online application has recently changed (unless someone can tell me differently).
> A helpful blog has given me this number +1 267 7941 1099
> Can anyone tell me what time-zone this number will be in, so I can call during office hours?
> Thanks!


if you're Australian just use your Aussie Tax File Number.


----------



## 555aaa (Jan 28, 2014)

You do not need and should not get an EIN. An EIN is if you are going to file a US tax return. Are you going to? No? Then no EIN. Use your national taxpayer identification number in the W8-BEN form. The only purpose for that form is so that when Amazon gets audited, they have a record that you are a non-US entity, in a tax treaty nation, and thus should not have withholding. They do not file anything with the IRS for those forms.


----------

